# Painted African Blackwood



## jssmith3 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi everyone, thought I would try painting on a dark piece of wood this time. What do you think?

Have a fantastic night. 

Janet


----------



## Ligget (Jul 3, 2006)

I think that is AMAZING, the black background really makes the paintings stand out.[:0][]


----------



## johncrane (Jul 3, 2006)

wonderful pen. and  congatulations' janet you have done a fantastic job how long did it take you.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 3, 2006)

Another beautiful pen, nice work.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 3, 2006)

Fantastic painting Janet.  You really set the standard for painted pens!


----------



## fiferb (Jul 3, 2006)

Amazing! If you don't mind my asking, what do you use to finish over the paint?


----------



## Radman (Jul 3, 2006)

Outdamnstanding!!!!!


----------



## gerryr (Jul 3, 2006)

Beautiful work, Janet.[:0]


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 3, 2006)

Janet,
another outstanding piece of work. I'm glad I was able to see your painted pens in person in Provo. Keep'em coming. Looking forward to the next.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by jssmith3_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vick (Jul 3, 2006)

Beautiful work Janet, you make me wish I was more artistic.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 3, 2006)

AMAZING!


----------



## chitswood (Jul 3, 2006)

[:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## Mudder (Jul 3, 2006)

WOW


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 3, 2006)

Awesome looking pen!


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Jul 3, 2006)

Janet,
Another awesome pen!!!!
You have such talent lady!!!!


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 3, 2006)

NICE!!!!!![][][][][]


----------



## Dario (Jul 3, 2006)

Another nicely done pen Janet [^].

One day, LOML will try all your tips []


----------



## challagan (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow!! That is just plain sweet!! Great job. 

Corey


----------



## Pipes (Jul 3, 2006)

Fantastic art work !!! just fantastic really !!!![]



http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 3, 2006)

Wonderfull pen Janet. I really like your black canvas []


----------



## pete00 (Jul 5, 2006)

DOnt know why you need to ask how your painting on pens look.

They are always great.....[][]


----------



## Daniel (Jul 5, 2006)

Now there is a keeper. DO you have a larger version of the picture? If so can you please e-mail it to me. I would love to be able to really zoom in and really fill my computer screen with that one. It has me thnking about learning to paint my pens.


----------



## Draken (Jul 5, 2006)

Can Janet be my partner in the next Pen in the Hat?  Please?  I'd love to have/see one of those pens in person.  Great job Janet!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## jssmith3 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you everyone for you great compliments. I think I like painting on the darker woods more than the lighter woods.  If anyone would like to see a specific wood painted just let me know and if I have it I will give it a try. I think I will start a web site to sell my painted pens soon.  I just can't seem to hold on to one long enough.
Have a great evening.
Janet


----------



## woodmarc (Jul 5, 2006)

Absolutely incredible!!!!!!!!!
[][][][][]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 5, 2006)

Janet,
   Very artistic, and excellent combination!!!


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 11, 2006)

Okay, Janet, that's quite enough! You're making the rest of us look bad. [] BTW, can I have it? [] JK, of course.


----------

